# Everglades backcountry report, 12 November



## lemaymiami (Feb 9, 2007)

We did three days out of Flamingo this week, one on fly -the remainder featured light spinning rods using lures and bait. We're right at the beginning of the fall trout season and the first fat speckled trout are beginning to show up now. Find a feeding lane and you can catch them until you get tired.... Most are in river mouths but a few are already up in Whitewater Bay. There will be more and more in coming weeks -and they'll be a staple all winter long... The big snook along the coast have quietly disappeared leaving the small ones to bite our lures. I'm pretty sure the big girls are moving up inside and are somewhere between the coast and the interior but it will have to get cold before they really establish in one particular area in a week or two. In the meantime there are some very nice redfish still out on the coast. At one spot we caught and released a half dozen slot sized fish up to nearly 27" in length - two of the smallest ones were invited home for dinner... There are still a few big tarpon around but you have to look hard to find them. We've had a shot or two at them but no hookups.

Here's a few pics of our days on the water....


this trout ate a small fly after we chummed a bit with small white baits. For about an hour every cast was a hookup or a missed opportunity. The fish were trout, mackeral, jacks, ladyfish, and some surprisingly large mangrove snapper...


these snappers were as hungry as piranha and really hammered the fly...


Here's young Toby Castillo with his first redfish of the day... the reds that day wanted small finger mullet and nothing else would do. We kept the two smallest for the table and released the big ones.


Here's his dad's biggest fish, local angler Armando Castillo hooked this fish on a light rod with only 10lb line and it was released after a quick photo.


here's Toby's biggest redfish... He's an accomplished angler for his age...

The weather has remained relatively warm but we've had our share of "cold fronts" that only seem to bring high winds. We'll have more of the same later this week. Until the weather turns a bit colder and stays that way the fish won't settle down into late fall/winter patterns. In the meantime every day will be a hunt as well as a fishing trip.


----------



## Shadowcast (Feb 26, 2008)

Great report!!


----------

